# Are C Band satellites still working?



## JimmyKat

I haven't used my 12" Paraclipse satellite dish in years. The limit switch was out of wack and wasn't sure if it was worth the trouble to still use, with the addition of DirecTV to my household.
Do people still use C Band, is it still worthwhile to have, wild feeds still avaiable?
I was wondering if its worth the money to get it fixed?


----------



## lee635

There is some c band still out there, check www.lyngsat.com. You will likely want to get a digital converter as many channels are digital. You can then get the digital free-to-air channels. There is an "over the air forum" here that focuses on this stuff.


----------



## JimmyKat

Thank You for the info!


----------



## PrinceLH

JimmyKat said:


> Thank You for the info!


There is a good number of stations on C/Ku band, in the clear. Make sure you get a good free to air receiver that does DVB S2.


----------



## Dude111

lee635 said:


> There is some c band still out there, check www.lyngsat.com. You will likely want to get a digital converter as many channels are digital.


I dont understand this....

C-Band IS A DIGITAL NETWORK Like DirecTV right??

So how can some channels carried by them NOT BE DIGITAL?? (Everything that gets carried by C-BAND is digital)


----------



## CCarncross

Dude111 said:


> I dont understand this....
> 
> C-Band IS A DIGITAL NETWORK Like DirecTV right??
> 
> So how can some channels carried by them NOT BE DIGITAL?? (Everything that gets carried by C-BAND is digital)


C-band just really refers to the transmission frequency band where it resides. In the old days, C-band was all analog. Here is a list of whats available on C-Band according to wiki including a list of available channels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_band


----------



## SayWhat?

'Our'?

I don't know about yours, but I don't have one.


----------



## CCarncross

SayWhat? said:


> 'Our'?
> 
> I don't know about yours, but I don't have one.


I'm pretty sure he meant "Are". Threw me the 1st read as well...but hey, he's still got a BUD in his yard...so he may be a little behind the times.


----------



## PrinceLH

Dude111 said:


> I dont understand this....
> 
> C-Band IS A DIGITAL NETWORK Like DirecTV right??
> 
> So how can some channels carried by them NOT BE DIGITAL?? (Everything that gets carried by C-BAND is digital)


Not at all. It's where studio's uplink to the network affiliates and where the network affiliates get their programming. There's many feeds from the Networks, often commercial free. There are subscription services for C Band, if you have a Digicypher 2 satellite box, but the free stuff is intriguing.


----------



## P Smith

I recall seen a few analog channels on C-band last years ...


----------



## kenglish

Just go look around on Lyngsat, and you'll get the idea.
It takes some playing on there to figure out how everything works, but they give lots of good info.


----------



## Dude111

PrinceLH said:


> Not at all. It's where studio's uplink to the network affiliates and where the network affiliates get their programming. There's many feeds from the Networks, often commercial free. There are subscription services for C Band, if you have a Digicypher 2 satellite box, but the free stuff is intriguing.


Thank you to you and the guy above you that explainded it to me.. (CCarncross)

C-BAND is not a company like DTV,DISH,TIME WARNER,etc -- Its just the band where these stations transmit from....... (Im sorry i didnt realise this,i guess i havent ever really looked into C-BAND too much,i should have realised)


----------

